# M2 taper



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jul 15, 2021)

having run a production lathe some 50 years ago I decided i would buy a minilathe . one more hobby to keep busy doing. tried for over an hour to set the cross slide. finally gave up , then i saw on utube a method to use a piece of flat stock held to a factory m2 taper and then to adjust cross slide to match the angle. worked perfect . 
im thinking to make a tap follower out of it.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 15, 2021)

Also could have of used a sine bar to set precise angle .


----------



## ttabbal (Jul 15, 2021)

This worked great for me. I'm sure a sine bar would work great if I had one.


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jul 16, 2021)

ditto


----------

